# Penn Battle 2000 oder 3000 für leichte Spinnfischen(Barsch&Forelle)



## Slick (17. Januar 2011)

Moin


Hat wer von euch schon die Penn Battle 2000er 3000er 4000er?

Ich wollte an eine leichte Spinnrute Berkley Skeletor Pro 270cm	7g - 28g Wurfgewicht eine Penn Battle 2000er montieren(kaufen) oder ist die doch zu klein?

und an eine Berkley Skeletor Pro 270cm 25g - 70g Wurfgewicht eine Penn 4000er?

ist diese Zusammenstellung so okay oder was sagen die Spezies.#h


Cheers


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Penn Battle 2000 oder 3000 für leichte Spinnfischen(Barsch&Forelle)*

Moin, wieso solltest du an ne Rute zum Forellen und Barschfischen ne 3000er ran machen?
Ne 2000er reicht völlig 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Slick (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Penn Battle 2000 oder 3000 für leichte Spinnfischen(Barsch&Forelle)*

Die meisten raten ja zu einer 2500er und da es nur die Battle in 2000,3000...... gibt,denk ich mir das die 2000er unter dimensioniert ist,daher meine Anfrage.#6

Cheers


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Penn Battle 2000 oder 3000 für leichte Spinnfischen(Barsch&Forelle)*

Wieso sollte die unterdimensioniert sein? An der Rute und für die Fischerei ist das doch optimal 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Slick (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Penn Battle 2000 oder 3000 für leichte Spinnfischen(Barsch&Forelle)*

Ich gehe halt meist davon aus,das mir ein sagen wir 20 kg Hecht,Waller am Haken hängt,in die Arme springt(die Hoffung stirbt zu letzt|bigeyes),dadurch meine Zweifel.

Werd mir dann die 2000er und 4000er holen. 



Cheers


----------



## Quick-Fish (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Penn Battle 2000 oder 3000 für leichte Spinnfischen(Barsch&Forelle)*

Hab an der Skeletor ne 2000er Battle. Passt top


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Penn Battle 2000 oder 3000 für leichte Spinnfischen(Barsch&Forelle)*

Na und? Solange die Bremseinstellung passt und du vielleicht dem FIsch ein bisschen hinterher kannst ist das mit 20 KG Fischen kein Ding


----------



## Slick (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Penn Battle 2000 oder 3000 für leichte Spinnfischen(Barsch&Forelle)*

Danke#6

nixmehr zu sage #h


----------



## DropShotter (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Penn Battle 2000 oder 3000 für leichte Spinnfischen(Barsch&Forelle)*

Hey!

Also ich habe die 3000er genommen, weil es ab dort die Permanente IAR - Rücklaufsperre gibt!

Gruß

DS


----------



## Slick (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Penn Battle 2000 oder 3000 für leichte Spinnfischen(Barsch&Forelle)*

So hab mir die 2000er und 4000er bei eBay gesnipert. :vik:


----------



## ayron (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Penn Battle 2000 oder 3000 für leichte Spinnfischen(Barsch&Forelle)*

mh wichtig ist das es eingleichgewicht gibt....rolle eher was kleiner......sont machst krack oder pitsch......
denke mal du wirst eh mit ner 0,12 geflecht oder 20er mono bespulen oder?


----------



## Roy Digerhund (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Penn Battle 2000 oder 3000 für leichte Spinnfischen(Barsch&Forelle)*



ayron schrieb:


> mh wichtig ist das es eingleichgewicht gibt....rolle eher was kleiner......sont machst krack oder pitsch......
> denke mal du wirst eh mit ner 0,12 geflecht oder 20er mono bespulen oder?



Was willst du uns sagen? Nur für die Leute die kein ayronisch sprechen... #c


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Penn Battle 2000 oder 3000 für leichte Spinnfischen(Barsch&Forelle)*

Ich denke er will damit sagen das es wichtig is das die Rute mit der Rolle im Gleichgewicht ist. Soll heißen dass die Combi nicht zu Kopflastig oder so ist


----------



## Roy Digerhund (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Penn Battle 2000 oder 3000 für leichte Spinnfischen(Barsch&Forelle)*

Dann sollte man eher ne größere Rolle nehmen, da fast alle Ruten kopflastig sind. 
aber "krack" und "pitsch" ist auch ne gute Erklärung...


----------



## Slick (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Penn Battle 2000 oder 3000 für leichte Spinnfischen(Barsch&Forelle)*

Wegen der Kopflastigkkeit kann man ja Ausgleichgewichte in die Rute verbauen.
Hatte vor eine 0,2er Mono und eine 0,13 PP für die 2000er zu verwenden und bei der 4000er 0,19 PP und 0,3er Mono.

Cheers


----------



## Quick-Fish (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Penn Battle 2000 oder 3000 für leichte Spinnfischen(Barsch&Forelle)*



> Hatte vor eine 0,2er Mono und eine 0,13 PP für die 2000er



nur wenn größere fische zu erwarten sind bzw hechte im gewässer sind. Ich hab auf meiner battle ne 16er mono und 10er geflecht.


----------



## Mr. Gingles (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Penn Battle 2000 oder 3000 für leichte Spinnfischen(Barsch&Forelle)*



Quick-Fish schrieb:


> nur wenn größere fische zu erwarten sind bzw hechte im gewässer sind. Ich hab auf meiner battle ne 16er mono und 10er geflecht.



bin ganz deiner meinung quicky.....und wenn man halbwegs was vom angeln versteht reicht das auch für hechte (bei riesen dürfte es schon bissal schwierig werden) locker, für mich die optimale wahl. geflecht kannste produktabhängig auch sogar noch dünner wählen!!


----------



## Slick (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Penn Battle 2000 oder 3000 für leichte Spinnfischen(Barsch&Forelle)*

Die Strecke wo ich befische ist bekannt für seine Welse und wenn da mal einer beißt möchte ich noch etwas Puffer haben.

Was ja logisch ist.#6

Cheers


----------



## Mr. Gingles (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Penn Battle 2000 oder 3000 für leichte Spinnfischen(Barsch&Forelle)*



Slick schrieb:


> Die Strecke wo ich befische ist bekannt für seine Welse und wenn da mal einer beißt möchte ich noch etwas Puffer haben.
> 
> Was ja logisch ist.#6
> 
> Cheers



alright, hab mich eher auf 10 ner PP bezogen. hätte ich besser kennzeichnen sollen!


----------



## fletcher14ua (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Penn Battle 2000 oder 3000 für leichte Spinnfischen(Barsch&Forelle)*



DropShotter schrieb:


> Hey!
> 
> Also ich habe die 3000er genommen, weil es ab dort die Permanente IAR - Rücklaufsperre gibt!
> 
> ...



was ist "Permanente IAR - Rücklaufsperre" kannst du mir bitte erklären, vorteile?


----------



## angelpfeife (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Penn Battle 2000 oder 3000 für leichte Spinnfischen(Barsch&Forelle)*



fletcher14ua schrieb:


> was ist "Permanente IAR - Rücklaufsperre" kannst du mir bitte erklären, vorteile?


Ist glaub ich einfach ne normale Rücklaufsperre die sofort (= ohne dass man noch etwas rückwärtskurbeln kann) und in jeder Rotorposition (=permanent) greift. Ist halt wie alles heutzutage Namenstechnisch ordentlich aufgetunt worden:m


----------



## Mr. Gingles (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Penn Battle 2000 oder 3000 für leichte Spinnfischen(Barsch&Forelle)*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Ist glaub ich einfach ne normale Rücklaufsperre die sofort (= ohne dass man noch etwas rückwärtskurbeln kann) und in jeder Rotorposition (=permanent) greift. Ist halt wie alles heutzutage Namenstechnisch ordentlich aufgetunt worden:m



ich dachte das ist schon länger standart;+ ist bei all meinen rollen so, ob billig oder teuer, klein oder groß|kopfkrat 

haben die kleineren modelle der battle echt keine permanente rücklaufsperre??


----------



## Angelsepp83 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Penn Battle 2000 oder 3000 für leichte Spinnfischen(Barsch&Forelle)*



fletcher14ua schrieb:


> was ist "Permanente IAR - Rücklaufsperre" kannst du mir bitte erklären, vorteile?



Ne Rücklaufsperre hat glaube ich jede Rolle. Nur halt keine permanente. Bei üblichen Rollen kann man über diesen kleinen Hebel, welcher sich meist hinten oder unter der Rolle befindet, die Rücklaufsperre aus schalten. (|kopfkrat 'Oder anders rum) Dann hast du einen Freilauf. Das ist eigentlich Standard, bei Spinnrollen aber unnötig weil es kaum einer benutzt. (also beim Spinnfischen)

Der Vorteil ist, dass du ein mechanisches Element weniger hast, welches kaputt gehen kann.
Habe selbst mal eine Rolle gehabt, da hat sich die Welle dieses Umschalthebels verbogen. Da hatte ich dann permanenten Freilauf
Hebel raus ---> Freilauf raus

MfG Seppel

Edit: Nur die 2000er hat *keine* permanente Rücklaufsperre.


----------



## Slick (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Penn Battle 2000 oder 3000 für leichte Spinnfischen(Barsch&Forelle)*



fletcher14ua schrieb:


> was ist "Permanente IAR - Rücklaufsperre" kannst du mir bitte erklären, vorteile?




Die permanente IAR Rücklaufsperre ist das du nur in ein Richtung kurbel kannst(einkurbeln) und in die andere Richtung greift die Sperre(die Rücklaufsperre,greift gleich) und es läßt sich nicht ausschalten,da kein Button vorhanden also greift sie permanent.Die Penne Battle 2000er hat sozusagen auch sowas nur kann man per Schalter es dazu oder abschalten ,also keine permanente Rücklaufsperre(greift auch gleich).

Ist alles Marketing.#q

Mfg Slick


----------



## fletcher14ua (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Penn Battle 2000 oder 3000 für leichte Spinnfischen(Barsch&Forelle)*



Slick schrieb:


> Die permanente IAR Rücklaufsperre ist das du nur in ein Richtung kurbel kannst(einkurbeln) und in die andere Richtung greift die Sperre(die Rücklaufsperre,greift gleich) und es läßt sich nicht ausschalten,da kein Button vorhanden also greift sie permanent.Die Penne Battle 2000er hat sozusagen auch sowas nur kann man per Schalter es dazu oder abschalten ,also keine permanente Rücklaufsperre(greift auch gleich).
> 
> Ist alles Marketing.#q
> 
> Mfg Slick



Danke


----------



## Mr. Gingles (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Penn Battle 2000 oder 3000 für leichte Spinnfischen(Barsch&Forelle)*

alles klar jetzt hab ichs verstanden. danke #h


----------

